# Seven Things To Do Before You Bring A Cat Home



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

New Cats | Seven Things to do Before Bringing Your Cat Home


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

That's an excellent, comprehensive list! I wonder how many new cat owners actually have all of those items covered before a new cat arrives - I'll bet it's a very low percentage.

Admittedly, I definitely wasn't ready... but then again, my cat just walked into my home unannounced


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Very Good Sound Advice!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

It is a good list. Oh Emma in and ideal world if people used common sense it would be a much better place all round. I look up on Internet all the time but I still like to ask people who have been through a situation as well. I find you can get so much conflicting information. I like CF because it is by experience that people give advice which I find much more useful. Whatever the problem someone's been through it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I really like the first one about selecting a pet the ENTIRE family will adjust to. Not much more disappointing than expecting a lap cat and ending up with a fraidy cat.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

#8 Understand the costs of cat ownership...The normal day to day as well as the possible emergency costs. Have a means of obtaining funds for unexpected vet bills whether savings, credit card, borrowing from family or pet insurance. 

#9 Learn about cat nutrition.



Emmamotherofcats<3 said:


> Very obvious things that just come naturally - if no one does these things without having to be told I'd be shocked.


The more you hang out here you will realize just how little common sense some people have.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, cost!! I've had people come in to the shelter and complain they didn't have the $25 adoption fee but wanted a cat - have to wait until payday. Really??? I probably have $25 in my coin jar!!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I think people often think a cat is pretty low maintenance and sadly, disposable, if they get ill or injured. I haven't looked at the list! Going to do that now! Ok, did that! Has any one read the recommended book?


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a good list, but not everything there is absolutely necessary right away. 
For example, even though I have a nail clipper I actually don't clip nails. I did it with Mashka initially, but gave up on it after a while. With my current kittens (almost cats now), I tried, but they screamed like I am killing them. Since they are very good about scratching only where they are supposed to and with keeping their claws retracted when they hit me, I don't really see the pressing need.

Also, regarding "A litter scoop and a receptacle to place soiled litter" - I use a plastic human ladle (of course I only use it for cat - I keep it by the litter box so no danger here) with long holes instead of a litter scoop. I find it more convenient to use since the holes are smaller. I also don't have a receptacle, I simply use small plastic bags and throw them immediately into the garbage can. 

I don't have name tag either. If my cats were trying to get out, I'd put the tag on them, but they aren't showing interest. They are microchipped.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wholeheartedly disagree. Trimming the nails is necessary for several reasons, they can get stuck in things, like window and door screens, and in YOU. My girls hate it, but they get their nails trimmed. Plus, as another member has been posting about, when they roughhouse with each other, they can draw blood without meaning to.

And a litter scoop and receptacle is, of course, necessary. What _type_ is up to you.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

My kitty is going to be getting micro-chipped in a week or so (forgot exactly when her appointment is).
The only thing we didn't get right away was the nail clippers. 
Even if it's now only used for her back claws. God that still makes me mad. I had no say, my cat was just declawed without my notification or approval. -.-


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agree with Marie, kitten nails are sharp, careless, and always out. Keeping them trimmed short prevents all sorts of problems.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree. Trimming the nails is necessary for several reasons, they can get stuck in things, like window and door screens, and in YOU. My girls hate it, but they get their nails trimmed. Plus, as another member has been posting about, when they roughhouse with each other, they can draw blood without meaning to.
> 
> And a litter scoop and receptacle is, of course, necessary. What _type_ is up to you.


You have a point about clipping, I may try it again. It's difficult for me because I don't have anybody to help me and I inherited a slight tremor in my hands. They are pretty good in not getting stuck though and while it looks like they are playing rough, they clearly know how to control the strength of their teeth and claws so as not to hurt each other. BTW - I made two videos of my kittens playing for you tube, I may post the links on the different thread. 

I can see your point about considering the "human ladle" a different type of scoop too. I've not thought of that.

I do disagree about receptacle - it really depends on whether you get flushable litter or not though. If you get a flashable litter as I do, then solid waste just goes into the toilet - while I am reluctant to throw the clumps there even if it says "flushable" because our pipes are bad, a little of the litter there wouldn't matter. As to clumps, I put them into plastic bags and throw them into regular garbage. I reuse the plastic bags we get in grocery stores, but Petco sells bags for this purpose too. Now, if your litter is not flushable, you may be reluctant to throw solid waste into the toilet for the fear that some of the non-flushable litter gets there as well and clogs the pipes. Then, the special receptacle is necessary.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

koshechka said:


> Also, regarding "A litter scoop and a receptacle to place soiled litter" - I use a plastic human ladle (of course I only use it for cat - I keep it by the litter box so no danger here) with long holes instead of a litter scoop. I find it more convenient to use since the holes are smaller. I also don't have a receptacle, I simply use small plastic bags and throw them immediately into the garbage can.


Receptacle: an object or space used to contain something

A garbage can is a receptacle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you! :grin:

Most places I've lived have said clearly in their leases that even flushable litter is NOT to be put in the toilet.


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

My #1 would be a first aid kit, in case you can´t get hold of a vet or even if you do, s/he can tell you over the phone how to save your pet´s life until you get to the clinic.

I like their claws, I think they have to learn not to scratch me


----------

